# Colson Silver Ring girls bike



## mike j (Sep 23, 2013)

Picked this up recently, believe it's from the 20's ? Serial # 4L1006. Silver Ring, Colson co. badge. I know the wheels are to small. Any ideas of the year, correct seat , paint & trim? Apparently it was originally red but mostly removed during the repaint.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 23, 2013)

I believe that serial number is 1934.

Here is a page from the 1934 catalog.

Bottom left looks like a match.


----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2013)

*1934 Colson*

Think you  hit it dead on, even got the correct seat & trim, thanks ejlwheels.


----------

